# CV questions



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

OK, so I'm getting my head around DCC, just ran my first consist....but, cv's have me bluffed, are they all the same # for different decoders???
I have locos with digitrax, soundtrax, tsuami and quantum, will cv22 in a digitrax decoder do the same job in a tsuami????
All replies in a language a 70 year old bloke can understand please :laugh:.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

From what i can gather some cv's are universal, but there will be differences between some brands on some more advanced cv's. And cheaper decoders might not use all available cv's.

Your decoder should have come with some info regarding cv values. Otherwise if you know what sort of decoder you have you could google the info for the specific decoder.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, you should download the manual for the decoder you have.
For the recommended standards for CV definitions see the NMRA RPs and Standards:
http://www.nmra.org/standards/DCC/index.html


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks.


----------

